# Autoajustar Imagenes a recuadro



## bboybenjy (Jun 21, 2013)

Hola muy buenos días, estoy tratando de realizar una macro en la que en un documento con ciertos recuadros al copiar una imagen de origen desconocido y pegarla en el recuadro o cualquier parte del documento automáticamente ajuste la imagen a un tamaño pre definido en el mismo recuadro, esto se debe realizar en varias ocasiones ya que el documento es en si un reporte que se estará actualizando constantemente y contara con diferentes imágenes que deben ajustarse al mismo formato. 
Espero puedan ayudarme pues en esta ocasión estoy completamente en cero ya que no se me ocurre alguna manera de lograr esto. Saludos!!

asi es como esta al principio el documento cuando se pega la imagen






[/URL][/IMG]

y asi es como debe quedar ajustada, claro que en el documento hay varias imagenes que insertar






[/URL][/IMG]
Espero sus comentarios saludos!!


----------



## sergioMabres (Jun 27, 2013)

Estimado Benjy para cambiar el tamaño a una imagen, por ejemplo a la imagen seleccionada se podria usar el codigo:

```
With Selection.ShapeRange
        .ScaleWidth 0.5, msoFalse, msoScaleFromTopLeft
        .ScaleHeight 0.5, msoFalse, msoScaleFromBottomRight
    End With
```

No tengo conocimiento de tu experiencia con macros pero siempre es buena idea grabar una macro mientras se hace la tarea a mano y luego editar la macro a nuestra necesidad
Por ejemplo en el codigo arriba se reduce el tamaño a un 50% de lo que la imagen originalmente tiene
Saludos
Sergio


----------



## wilsonexcel (Jul 25, 2013)

Saludos Bboy...  tienes la opcion de utlizar de utilizer la function de foto, es decir, seleccionas un sheet para que trabajes el documento, entonces seleccionas el area ejemplo celda a-1 hasta la f-10 y oprimes la function "camera" , luegos vas al documento "sheet" y haces click. de tal forma estaria postiando un picture el cual se reajustara y en este caso a todo lo que hagas en las celdas a-1 a la f-10. espero te ayude.


----------

